# Struts+AJAX- Session-Handling?



## 7bkahnt (30. Sep 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich stehe vor einem Problem.
Ich habe eine Struts 2-Anwendung geschrieben. Da ich das ständige Aktualisieren aber nervig finde, möchte ich nun AJAX einsetzen.
Ich verwende bei Struts allerding die session als Map.
Also so:

```
private Map <String, Object> session;
```
und ganz unten entsprechend

```
@Override
  public void setSession(Map<String, Object> session) 
  {
      this.session = session;
  }
```

Nun ist mein Problem, das ich mittels AJAX eine Methode aufrufen möchte, in der ich die session verwende. Da bekomme ich aktuell eine Nullpointerexception, da die setSession()-Methode ja nicht von Struts aufgerufen wird und ich somit nicht mit session.get(..) an die jeweiligen Werte kommen.
Habt ihr evtl. dafür eine Lösung, wie ich mittels AJAX die session übergebe an die jeweilige Action-Klasse
Ich dachte da an sowas wie

```
HauptAction action = new HauptAction();
action.setSession(request.getSession());
```

Dies funktioniert so aber nicht, da die setSession-Methode ja eine Map benötigt und keine HttpSession.
Für Tipps wäre ich echt sehr dankbar ;-)

grüsse


----------



## gman (30. Sep 2010)

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt blick ich nicht so ganz was du vorhast, aber:



> da die setSession()-Methode ja nicht von Struts aufgerufen



Wenn du das Struts-jQuery-Plugin benutzt, kannst du mit Ajax Struts-Actions
aufrufen. Damit müsste dein bisheriges Vorgehen doch unterstützt werden?


----------



## 7bkahnt (1. Okt 2010)

Ah okay. Ich hatte es jetzt so gelöst, dass ich einfach abfrage

```
if(session==null[{
         session=SessionFactory.opensession();
}
```
Aber werd es mal mit JQuery ausprobieren.
Danke!


----------

